# Nope Boards.....Anyone know much about them?



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope snowboards, does anyone know anything about them? Only reason i ask is someone is doing a massive push to bring them into AUstralia. Just curious if they are any good or not.


https://nopeboards.com/


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

nope. 



Sorry I had to


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i figured someone would lol


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

They're just re-branded Monson boards same tech & same board shapes being sold and marketed as "by riders for riders" by like 10 different companies. Angry called them on that a while back and they basically tried to punt it off and say that their true goal is to use snowboards to sell artwork or some shit like that and that making snowboards is not their primary thing.

They have a full custom wrapped BMW and a storefront in downtown Park City, yet nobody has ever heard of them. I don't know where their funding is coming from.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah ok, i kinda got that vibe from their web site but seeing as i have never heard of them was kinda curious, i also searched the forum and not a thing came up. Maybe they have a sugar daddy funding their beamer


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Enjoy:

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Social Media? Nope.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

cheers 10char


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The funny thing is I was all about supporting them then they banned me from their fan page for asking a simple question. Then someone else from another snowboard site decided to antagonize them and I got brought up and they made outlandish threats against me for no reason. It was pretty comedic. Honestly dude don't waste your time.

Oh and their funding comes from cashing in about 500k of 2 401k's. They have a magical 7 year plan which near as I can tell it won't be here after 2 because of the way they act.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

To be honest I wasn't really interested when I found out they were monson boards an then after reading your page on tem followed by some other articles and then their Facebook page I wouldnt recommend them to anyone. I actually found it funny also what they wrote in response to your comment. And then they totaled thier BMW that clearly wasn't part of the give back to veterans plan!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

who is trying to push them in australia?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just curious, what's wrong with monsoon boards themselves?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Argo said:


> Just curious, what's wrong with monsoon boards themselves?


Nothing really wrong with the boards in general. It just that they're all OEM and you can get better for the money. For the most part all the companies out of OEM factories are just doing to cash in on snowboarding instead of trying to make a great product that you'll actually like. Just making snowboards to make snowboards.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ETM said:


> who is trying to push them in australia?


Not too sure on that one. I see on the Nope. facebook page that they are saying that they have sold a board to someone in aussie though.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I don't know the guy or company but I asked my mate who owns ballistyx (biggest snowboard shop in aus) and he reckons its a new guy trying to make them a premier brand out of sydney, but really who knows untill a shop starts up


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Argo said:


> Just curious, what's wrong with monsoon boards themselves?


It's not Monson that's the problem it's the brands and their lack of understanding product development. Illicit Snowboarding did a great article 10 companies 1 board or something like that. When all you do is go to the factories catalog pick out some specs slap your graphic on it and call it good enough it's not really anything special.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i must admit if i were uber rich i would love to start a snowboard company but i would defiantly want to do it differently from many boards out there. While i understand why people love the "made in the USA" etc and i understand some people love brands like burton because they have the "name". I would like to think that i would be able to offer something different.

Don't ask me what that may be but i reckon that you could do ok with another brand that is no frills no gimmicks just all about functionality. A company like what i have read about nope. seems to have a good idea with shitty customer relations, and a poor process swell as claiming to be unique when in fact they are similar to 11 other board brands out there.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

You could put the fun back into snowboarding. And seeing as you ride, you could say "made by snowboarders, for snowboarders"...


Thats about as helpful as i get...


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

haha well i was thinking of saying made in Australia by a basketball guy who loves snowboarding now that he isn't worried about getting hurt. And then i could make it have 7 different camber zones with some type of extruded contact points and claim that it makes the everyday snowboarder 10x better than if they didn't ride my boards!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> i must admit if i were uber rich i would love to start a snowboard company but i would defiantly want to do it differently from many boards out there. While i understand why people love the "made in the USA" etc and i understand some people love brands like burton because they have the "name". I would like to think that i would be able to offer something different.
> 
> Don't ask me what that may be but i reckon that you could do ok with another brand that is no frills no gimmicks just all about functionality. A company like what i have read about nope. seems to have a good idea with shitty customer relations, and a poor process swell as claiming to be unique when in fact they are similar to 11 other board brands out there.


No need to be uber rich. Snowboards are one of the few things where you can start a product small and slowly expand every year with out much risk. You just need good boards. look at what Neversummer, Signal, and Smokin' have done. Watch the Signal Every Third Thursday shows and you will see that making a board isn't that crazy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

john doe said:


> No need to be uber rich. Snowboards are one of the few things where you can start a product small and slowly expand every year with out much risk. You just need good boards. look at what Neversummer, Signal, and Smokin' have done. Watch the Signal Every Third Thursday shows and you will see that making a board isn't that crazy.


Do you know how much a new mold costs? How about factory costs? Minimums? Etc. etc. it's not as cheap as people think. Now a T shirt company that's cheap.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not trying to suggest in any way that it would be fast or easy. Simply doable for someone with above average disposable income. Start out in your garage with a basic press and handmade molds and you could develop a board that someone would pay for in a few years. It's not like boots, bindings, or outer ware where you have to go full bore from the start and risk hundreds of thousands of dollars to even get started.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

why the eff would anyone name their company that?

Reminds me of that "Parks and Recreation" TV show. Leslie Knope is the main character...she's a joke and the name is a joke. The name is funny only in a comedic context. Snowboarding isn't a joke sport.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Because it was between Nope and Maybe and well Nope seemed more "core" after all we have yes and now.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

What about core boards cos they are core.........


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

extra0 said:


> why the eff would anyone name their company that?
> 
> Reminds me of that "Parks and Recreation" TV show. Leslie Knope is the main character...she's a joke and the name is a joke. The name is funny only in a comedic context. Snowboarding isn't a joke sport.


you ever hear of the Yes snowboard company? haha

just a bunch of people trying to make money


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, I get it...and nope isn't funny or clever. It's just stupid


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

CJ, I'll let you know what they are like once I have a turn on one. They are sending me a board at some stage.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

no worries, not that i want one personally but i like to be informed about whats going on in my country ha

oh and btw I'm headed to NZ this sep, any chance you'll be riding down queenstown way?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> no worries, not that i want one personally but i like to be informed about whats going on in my country ha
> 
> oh and btw I'm headed to NZ this sep, any chance you'll be riding down queenstown way?


Normally I ride in the North Island, but I think a mate of mine is planning a trip south this year. I need to generate cash by means of having a job first before I look at riding. Will let you know closer to the date.

Will be interesting to see how that Nope rides, Im hoping to get a fairly short one with full rocker (that'll complete the quiver). I won the darned thing, they were calling for an Aussie themed top sheet and i threw an idea to them, it got accepted. Haven't the heart to tell them that im a Kiwi. Still, its all the same to the Americans isn't it?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

most definitely the same, shit its the same to some Aussies and Kiwis. Is the north island any good for boarding i mean I'm sure its good but how does it compare to the remarks and treble cone or cadrona, I'm not real keen on coronet peak to me its a boring mountain but maybe i just haven't been shown the good stuff by a local. Also if you get some time on some aussie slopes let me know it might be a good excuse to make a road trip happen!


----------



## snowfacekiller (Sep 26, 2011)

How to piss people off and NOT get away with it? | Ride On Top

Still In Business? Nope. The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder

YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997 RIP Nope Snowboards

It's all gone. The youtube. The Vimeo. The twitter. The FB. The company website. 

Just whatever you can find kicking around is left. 

Nope Snowboards Park City - YouTube

Introducing Nope Snowboards on Vimeo

The Sapporo Project - YouTube

Nope Snowboards on the Behance Network


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

this makes me warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## snowfacekiller (Sep 26, 2011)

To be honest, I was kind of surprised how quiet Brian went out. I really expected him to make some comments on some of the posts directed at his demised company.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well like a bad case of herpes the brand is back.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

This whole company should have a reality tv show with all of their dramas and shit going on. Wait i hope i didn't just give them an idea they can use......


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope. Joke.


----------



## snowfacekiller (Sep 26, 2011)

i honestly thought it was over. i don't know why you would want to take over that name, but i hope they can do it smarter, because there is quite the trail behind them.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the name alone will kill them. Plus they need a PR guy. They are just horrible.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Social Media Seppuku with Nope Snowboards The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder

They're at it again.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Monsoon/Nope uses Elan OEM? Or some of Rossi's china magic?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

wow, I just read the latest. Those assholes at NOPE are really lame. Threats, seem strange when SO SERIOUS.

Doubt anyone will buy thee boards, looks like they are just begging to give them away.

edit agin,

was there a lawsuit?


"The truth Says: 
November 3rd, 2011 at 10:56 am
hey Angry phd,
Your boards suck and are made of cardboard…fuck your degree,fuck your lawsuit.Go back to doing something you know something about not snowboarding tho…angry snowboarder let’s the world know what’s good…I’m gonna make sure this company goes nowhere and put out a heavy press release…see if your phd can help what’s coming for Nope,NO SALES!"


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Social Media Seppuku with Nope Snowboards The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder
> 
> They're at it again.


tl;dr

But, no need. Everyone gets that these guys are a fucking joke by now.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

These guys truly are the ultimate "how to fail at social networking" role models. Being from the UK i've never heard of these jokers and i truly hope that shitty brand doesn't touch stores over here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The comedy is just priceless sirs.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

I quite often giggle at the spats you have with people (you had another fairly recently with a member of another forum i'm on lol). Certainly livens up a boring shift at work


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What Nick Motture?


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Best thing that will come from these boys, is when they lose again the deals for there gear will be so good, pick up some very good deals hopefully

they have terrible social media


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What Nick Motture?


Yup, tried to PM you but you've exceeded your limit apparently mate.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

absolutely mind-boggling that a company "trying" to get rid of the negative equity the previous owners built up would act like this


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The real humor is the photos people sent me of the new owner on Ski blades.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

More comedy the "new" owner used his cell number on their WhoIs and since I posted it they felt threatened and had their lawyer contact me. Should I fear this guy Saunders Law - Park City, Utah - Attorney ?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> More comedy the "new" owner used his cell number on their WhoIs and since I posted it they felt threatened and had their lawyer contact me. Should I fear this guy Saunders Law - Park City, Utah - Attorney ?


Did he have the local middle school design that website for him during computer lab? :laugh:


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought that they were letting it go. At least that was what was said on their "website" (facebook page). They also responded to what I said. Didn't really address anything I had to say on the matter.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Better run for the hills BA, that looks like serious business ri.......awww fuck it, I can't even finish that sentence cause I'm laughing so hard right now at his "professional" site. :laugh: I think Linville hit it on the head there. I'm sure this guy is really going to nail it to you.  Lol!


----------



## snowfacekiller (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like Saunders specializes in DUI defense! They must only represent the best kind of people.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lawyer is a nice guy so lets not bring him down in this. Sometimes you can't always pick the best clients. But he did slip up and I caught it, Sam the new owner is mildly involved in this it's Brian the old owner coming after me. Which further proves to me there is no new owner.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

So just a new face or a new president but not a new owner. That's horrible.


----------



## snowfacekiller (Sep 26, 2011)

Fair enough. Good point about not getting to pick your clients. The plot thickens....oh, Brian.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowfacekiller said:


> Fair enough. Good point about not getting to pick your clients. The plot thickens....oh, Brian.


They sure as hell can decide who *not* to take as clients, but they seem to have chosen to accept Nope. But maybe it was just a cold hard business decisions: Get some $s from the Nope guys, regardless of whether they have a case or not...


----------



## snowfacekiller (Sep 26, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> They sure as hell can decide who *not* to take as clients, but they seem to have chosen to accept Nope. But maybe it was just a cold hard business decisions: Get some $s form the Nope guys, regardless of whether they have a case or not...


Touche (pronounced Too-Shay).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He's a business lawyer and I'm going to guess he was on retainer from either the creation or the "sale" of the company and had to do this. He did say he was looking for a courtesy and I told him I have no reason to be courteous and if it causes the guy some headaches so be it they're bullies plain and simple I'm standing up to them not only for myself but because snowboarding needs someone to defend it. Like I said I have nothing against the lawyer at all he seems nice and is just doing his contracted job.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

You'd think they would pull their heads out their asses and just apologise to put an end to it.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lawyer is a nice guy so lets not bring him down in this. Sometimes you can't always pick the best clients. But he did slip up and I caught it, Sam the new owner is mildly involved in this it's Brian the old owner coming after me. Which further proves to me there is no new owner.


That explains why the running commentary sounds like it's coming from the same douchebag.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Lawyers? Embracing stupid, one keystroke at a time.

I think we should invite NOPE. over here to the forum. I think we can help them take it to the next level........next level down.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Could you play taps at their funeral please sir?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Like I said on their Facebook, 1.5 more years and done.


----------

